
Exxon Mobil dropped from the Dow after 92 years, replaced by a software stock - onetimemanytime
https://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/article/Exxon-Mobil-dropped-from-the-Dow-after-92-years-15512970.php
======
paul_f
The Dow Jones Industrial Average is swapping Exxon Mobil for Salesforce.com.
Time to rename the index IMO, that seems farcical.

~~~
sunstone
The big news is that Honeywell was added. I thought they had drifted away in
the '90's. Guess not.

